
Human Shape and Pose, by Number - paulmelnikow
http://blog.bodylabs.com/2015/09/09/tech-intro/
======
dang
This looks like interesting work, and I suggest you repost it with two
changes: (1) revise the article to be less "announcey" and give actual detail
about the work; (2) don't get friends (or sockpuppets) to upvote it. HN's
software detects that and penalizes the submission. We also take voting
privileges away and/or ban accounts that do it.

If you (or anyone) wants more advice about how to make content that HN will
find interesting and/or how (not) to get penalized or banned, please email us
at hn@ycombinator.com.

------
DrKrisby
Many years ago, I tried building my own (very basic) 3D scanner with a webcam
and a leveling line laser. It was really exciting when I actually got it
working and equally disappointing when I realized that my scan was point cloud
full of holes. I had nothing to use it for.

This article is about a brilliant approach to not only get a usable mesh from
such a point cloud, but also fill in the holes with real, human body shape.
Very cool!!

